# Are puppy classes good?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

I know that it varies from instructor to whether they're good... but have you found that taking your pup to training classes worth while? Did they come out better trained?


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Well the short answer is yes (if it is a good instructor). The longer answer: I think it is incredibly valuable for socialization (every aspect of it: dogs, other people, situations). As for training well you can't expect to go to a puppy class (which is light on training anyway because puppies aren't really able to concentrate for that long anyway) once a week and then have a trained pup afterward. What you put in, with continuing training at home regularly will definitely be what you get out.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes = good classes are invaluable for teaching you how to teach your pup and giving you the help you need with exercises. They also give you the chance to practice your training with the distraction of other dogs and people. The other benefit it gives is helping you to realise the trials and tribulations of puppyhood are totally normal and you are not alone 

In the UK I would look here for good classes http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers


----------

